# First time smoked Salmon



## Wasi (Aug 2, 2021)

I am not a fish person and my wife likes certain fish but never had salmon.  I was having coworkers over this weekend and decided to try smoking salmon to impress them since we are all have smokers and love to cook.  I made smoked Salmon and served it on a toasted baguette bruschetta style.  The baguette had butter, onion powder, garlic powder and paprika then toasted oven on broil for a few minutes each side.  The salmon was topped with tomato, Dejon mustard and honey combined and Dill.   The guys said on a scale of 1 to 10 they gave it a 10 and it was restaurant quality.  My wife also said she is now a salmon person.


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 2, 2021)

Looks good,  I dont like fresh salmon but love it smoked.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 2, 2021)

We eat salmon any way any time, and yours looks delicious!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 2, 2021)

That salmon looks perfectly done.  Nice job.
Gary


----------



## bregent (Aug 2, 2021)

How could you not like salmon when it's served up like that. Looks great!


----------



## Smoking Allowed (Aug 2, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Looks good,  I dont like fresh salmon but love it smoked.


My wife is the same, but I can't get cool enough to cold smoke. 



 Wasi
 that looks great.


----------



## Wasi (Aug 2, 2021)

Smoking Allowed said:


> My wife is the same, but I can't get cool enough to cold smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hot smoked it at 250 for 90 minutes.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 2, 2021)

Looks great!! I would love it for sure


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 3, 2021)

I'm not a fan except in Sushi or the occasional Bagel and Lox. But judging from the pics, you Make a Heck of a Nice Salmon Sir!!...JJ


----------

